# Is there anyone attended to Job corps?



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

I drove a counselor today she gave Business card, they’ve many programs and its free but reviews not so good. Impressions: Teens living on campus (18-24 age) kinda weird environment, rude instructors etc. 

Any experiences?


----------

